# Problèmes sous OS8.6/G4



## Anonyme (2 Février 2000)

J'ai dans ma corbeille un dossier sans nom avec à l'intérieur un fichier sans nom. Je ne parviens à supprimer aucun des deux et chaque "vidage" de corbeille me donne le message: le fichier "" ne peut être supprimé car il contient des éléments en service ...
Une copie quelque part sur le bureau me demande le remplacement d'un fichier existant (chaque dossier doit conteni un fichier invisible sans nom, j'imagine...)
Quelqu'un peut m'aider ?


----------



## cl97 (2 Février 2000)

Le meilleur utilitaire pour réparer ce genre de problème, c'est Disk Warrior. J'ai rencontré un problème similaire sur un iMac. Norton et Disk First Aid étaient impuissant tandis que Disk Warrior a corrigé le problème sans difficulté.

christophe


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Février 2000)

THE THING
Tu es victime d'une "anomalie" du sytème 8 qui n'a jamais été reconnue par Apple. On pense que cela est du au logiciel de formatage "outil disque dur" qui a servi à initialiser ton HD. Ce problème a été appelé "The Thing" par des gens consienssieux qui ce sont penchés sur le problème. La solution qui a été trouvée jusque maintenant, c'est soit de reformater ton HD, soit d'utiliser Disk Warrior. Mais tu n'est jamais à l'abri d'une nouvelle apparition. Il existe un domaine "privilégié" à ce problème  sur le site de MacPlus (http://www.macplus.net/sommaire.shtml) où des gens sont aussi virulents que le problème lui même, afin de trouver comment l'éradiquer.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Février 2000)

Eh oui, c'est bien THE THING et je te conseille d'aller faire un tour sur le site de notre cher ami Guillaume Gete : http://www.gete.net/text/mac/thething.html  qui a consacré un article complet à ce sujet.

En passant, le problème est lié au système 8.5/8.6 et Mac OS 9 règle une bonne fois pour tout ce problème


----------

